# Shipping to Vancouver



## cmarston (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello,

We are looking at shipping our household items from El Salvador to Vancouver Canada. We would require a 20 foot container. Does anybody have a rough idea of costs ?


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

If you're looking at a whole container (though I'm shipping from Brazil to Toronto, so not exactly relatable to El Salvador to Vancouver), you're looking at a LOT of money, that is all I can guess. Cause I'm quoting 1/6 of a container and it is still in the seven thousand dollar neighborhood.


----------

